# China Bans Effeminate Men From TV



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Sep 4, 2021)

China Bans Effeminate Men From TV​
Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Email
September 2, 20212:49 PM ET
THE ASSOCIATED PRESS







BEIJING — China's government banned effeminate men on TV and told broadcasters Thursday to promote "revolutionary culture," broadening a campaign to tighten control over business and society and enforce official morality.
President Xi Jinping has called for a "national rejuvenation," with tighter Communist Party control of business, education, culture and religion. Companies and the public are under increasing pressure to align with its vision for a more powerful China and healthier society.



GOATS AND SODA ​A Fiery Debate Over 'Sissies' Vs. Macho Men In China's Social Media​The party has reduced children's access to online games and is trying to discourage what it sees as unhealthy attention to celebrities.
Broadcasters must "resolutely put an end to sissy men and other abnormal esthetics," the TV regulator said, using an insulting slang term for effeminate men — niang pao, or literally, "girlie guns."
That reflects official concern that Chinese pop stars, influenced by the sleek, girlish look of some South Korean and Japanese singers and actors, are failing to encourage China's young men to be masculine enough.
Broadcasters should avoid promoting "vulgar internet celebrities" and admiration of wealth and celebrity, the regulator said. Instead, programs should "vigorously promote excellent Chinese traditional culture, revolutionary culture and advanced socialist culture."




CHINA UNBOUND ​Chinese Leaders Leverage Media To Shape How The World Perceives China​Xi's government also is tightening control over Chinese internet industries.
It has launched anti-monopoly, data security and other enforcement actions at companies including games and social media provider Tencent Holding and e-commerce giant Alibaba Group that the ruling party worries are too big and independent.
Rules that took effect Wednesday limit anyone under 18 to three hours per week of online games and prohibit play on school days.



TECHNOLOGY ​In China, Kids Are Limited To Playing Video Games For Only 3 Hours Per Week​Game developers already were required to submit new titles for government approval before they could be released. Officials have called on them to add nationalistic themes.

The party also is tightening control over celebrities.
Broadcasters should avoid performers who "violate public order" or have "lost morality," the regulator said. Programs about the children of celebrities also are banned.

On Saturday, microblog platform Weibo Corp. suspended thousands of accounts for fan clubs and entertainment news.
A popular actress, Zhao Wei, has disappeared from streaming platforms without explanation. Her name has been removed from credits of movies and TV programs.

Thursday's order told broadcasters to limit pay for performers and to avoid contract terms that might help them evade taxes.

Another actress, Zheng Shuang, was fined 299 million yuan ($46 million) last week on tax evasion charges in a warning to celebrities to be positive role models.


----------



## Kanky (Sep 4, 2021)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> limit anyone under 18 to three hours per week of online games and prohibit play on school days.


 These are the video games rules in my house and my kids are big mad about it. My oldest son has used these stories as evidence that he is living under an oppressive dictatorship. I maintain that screen time is unhealthy. 

Anyway Chinese people need to do something about their nutty government. I feel sorry for them, but as an American I have my own authoritarian, nut job filled government to worry about. This is less oppressive than that mess in Texas.


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 4, 2021)

I mean… 

People think this mess is cute for wedding cake toppers. No comment on the rest.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Sep 4, 2021)

Kanky said:


> Anyway Chinese people need to do something about their nutty government


I mean how sure are we they want to do anything about the government? One of the reports I heard was that the parents were asking the Government  to do something about gaming addiction amongst kids.
My son was so confused: “Why don’t the parents just make them stop?”


----------



## yamilee21 (Sep 4, 2021)

I would like to see some examples of men that will be deemed sufficiently “masculine” by Chinese standards to appear on television.


----------



## Lute (Sep 4, 2021)

"effeminate men"  .. this seem soooo subjective.
I think this is their way of preventing more youth becoming more "liberal" rather than conservative


----------



## LivingInPeace (Sep 4, 2021)

yamilee21 said:


> I would like to see some examples of men that will be deemed sufficiently “masculine” by Chinese standards to appear on television.


Chile.....I was thinking it. You said it.


----------



## Kanky (Sep 5, 2021)

yamilee21 said:


> I would like to see some examples of men that will be deemed sufficiently “masculine” by Chinese standards to appear on television.


 They already censor gay relationships on tv, so now I guess they are censoring boy bands.  I watched an Chinese anime on Netflix where the main characters were obviously gay, but were pretending to just be good friends. But it wasn’t fooling anyone IMO. I don’t know why they bothered.

They need to leave BTS alone.


----------



## PatDM'T (Sep 5, 2021)

Kanky said:


> They already censor gay relationships on tv, so now I guess they are censoring boy bands.  I watched an Chinese anime on Netflix where the main characters were obviously gay, but were pretending to just be good friends. But it wasn’t fooling anyone IMO. I don’t know why they bothered.
> 
> They need to leave BTS alone.


I don't think
they care about
Korean BTS.

It is these guys
from the Chinese
band TUBS and
TV show _Untamed_
they want gone 



ETA: if you click
on the link and
scroll down to
see each of their
profiles, makes you
just wanna say:
How U Doin'


----------



## BonBon (Sep 5, 2021)

China has plenty of reg deg, traditional, driven, bring home bacon and look after family men. Might not all be extra masculine, but not "effeminate" acting/dressing either.

Just started watching celebrity TV again in the UK and if effeminate men were banned there would be a lot less to watch  It will always be over represented in showbiz compared to the general public.


----------



## Kanky (Sep 5, 2021)

PatDM'T said:


> I don't think
> they care about
> Korean BTS.
> 
> ...


They all look alike so I am calling all Asian boy bands BTS. 

Untamed is really good. We can just keep pretending that they are very, very good friends.


----------



## MizAvalon (Sep 5, 2021)

I am dead at “Girlie Guns”.


----------



## PatDM'T (Sep 5, 2021)

Kanky said:


> They all look alike so I am calling all Asian boy bands BTS.
> 
> Untamed is really good. We can just keep pretending that they are very, very good friends.


Haha! OK

So Untamed
is good, huh?
Googling the synopsis.


----------



## Kanky (Sep 5, 2021)

PatDM'T said:


> Haha! OK
> 
> So Untamed
> is good, huh?
> Googling the synopsis.


I was thoroughly entertained. The anime (or whatever Chinese folks call anime) version “Mao do Zhu Shi” is also really good.


----------



## PatDM'T (Sep 5, 2021)

Kanky said:


> I was thoroughly entertained. The anime (or whatever Chinese folks call anime) version “Mao do Zhu Shi” is also really good.


OK will give
it a shot
although sci-fi/
fantasy is so
not my thang.

This review does
kind of sound
like something
I can hope for:


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 5, 2021)

^^^ That was me with Love Is Blind, Tiger King, Sister Wives and MAFS and now only God can judge me!  #peaktrashrealitytvislyfe


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 6, 2021)

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ That was me with Love Is Blind, Tiger King, Sister Wives and MAFS and now only God can judge me!  #peaktrashrealitytvislyfe


 That tweet is me with TP Sistas. So so bad ...now I can't get enough.


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 6, 2021)

^^^ Reality TV is the true gateway drug. SMH


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Sep 6, 2021)

Not go lie. I'm not mad.  The dudes below faces are beat to the china doll gods!  I can see contour and highlight on three sets of cheeks and I'm pretty sure they all got on matte lipstick.  I would like for men of all ages to step away from the makeup counter, the nail salon and out of women's clothing departments (and restrooms) and go back over to the men's section and make some new stuff outta their old stuff.



PatDM'T said:


>


Maybe Asian dudes ain't the tallest and brolic-ist but put them  in a martial arts, mogul or villain scene







and the testosterone makes itself known. Bring THIS pooh back.


----------



## PatDM'T (Sep 6, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Not go lie. I'm not mad.  The dudes below faces are beat to the china doll gods!  I can see contour and highlight on three sets of cheeks and I'm pretty sure they all got on matte lipstick.  I would like for men of all ages to step away from the makeup counter, the nail salon and out of women's clothing departments (and restrooms) and go back over to the men's section and make some new stuff outta their old stuff.
> 
> 
> Maybe Asian dudes ain't the tallest and brolic-ist but put them  in a martial arts, mogul or villain scene
> ...


Didn't know
whether to laugh
or give you
one of these


----------



## nysister (Sep 20, 2021)

My sis and I cracked up about this. She said "They can't all be Samurais and Ninjas." lol


----------



## MizAvalon (Sep 20, 2021)

nysister said:


> My sis and I cracked up about this. She said "They can't all be Samurais and Ninjas." lol


----------



## Ivonnovi (Sep 20, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> *Not go lie. I'm not mad.  The dudes below faces are beat to the china doll gods!  I can see contour and highlight on three sets of cheeks and I'm pretty sure they all got on matte lipstick.  I would like for men of all ages to step away from the makeup counter, the nail salon and out of women's clothing departments (and restrooms) and go back over to the men's section and make some new stuff outta their old stuff.*
> 
> 
> Maybe Asian dudes ain't the tallest and brolic-ist but put them  in a martial arts, mogul or villain scene
> ...


yep, Yep, and YEP!!!!!!     Especially @ the *BOLDED*


----------

